# P239 at the range today



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Took the P239 SAS Gen 2 to the range today. First time with a DA/SA and boy what a difference. The DA trigger pull was no problem but that lightweight SA will take some getting used to. I squeezed off a couple unintentionally which went to the target but not when I wanted it to. Got to lay off with that heavy finger.

I finally got 2 bricks of 40 S&W from Wally World - shot off 100 rounds today indoors and will go tomorrow outside at the IDPA match with another 100. I only have one mag at the moment and with only 7 shots it keeps me busy reloading. On a few occasions the slide was not locking back after the last round - I'm going to give it another good cleaning and take the magazine apart and clean it as well. I'll have to see if that will cure it. If not I'll see if I have the same problem when the new magazines come in - I may have to send it back otherwise. That would stink.

The Sig shot great as normal but my shooting sucked as usual. :anim_lol: Nice weapon - great fit - this will no doubt be my CC gun (for now).


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

*Tried it again.*

Well after another good cleaning and 2 new magazines I took the P239 back to the range and it worked like a Sig - flawlessly.

After reading Todd's thread I ran drills for the first 50 rounds just firing DA and I did improve. Relaxed and softened the squeeeze on the SA and she fired like a champ. I was worried about accuracy with the 3.5" barrel but I didn't notice much difference between it and the 4" barrel.

Bottom line - Love it and glad I got it.:mrgreen:


----------

